# Chevrolet's Efforts to Help Owners During the Pandemic



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Cadillac has your Back!

*CADILLAC IS READY TO HELP YOU*
We wanted to take a moment to acknowledge that many of you are impacted during this time of uncertainty.
As the global community responds, please be assured that we are working closely with GM Financial, OnStar®†, our Cadillac dealer network and Certified Service experts to help ensure that you have the resources you need. You can count on us at times like this, especially if you need assistance.
If you have any questions, please contact our Cadillac Customer Care team at (800) 333-4223.

Chevy doesn't have your back





Help Center - Owner Assistance, FAQs & Contact Information


Find helpful information and resources on everything Cadillac using the Help Center. Contact us today or locate a dealer near you for additional information.




www.cadillac.com


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

GM does not have your back

I have been waiting for a nox sensor since well before covid19 and have had to return to the dealership 8 times for a separate misfire on my gen 2 diesel. I got my car in late 2018 and the cars sat on the lot waiting for repairs a total of over 3 months cumulatively while they scratch their heads and tell me their hands are tied because there’s no check engine light


GM was bad before, now just forget it


2 weeks ago I drove after hours to see my car and put a penny on my tire and all the while they’re telling me “we’re driving it but don’t feel the misfire”. I go back last night and the penny is still there sitting on my tire

GM’s got your back!


----------



## Jenniguess (Jul 27, 2020)

AutoGuide.com said:


> We know that these are uncertain and challenging times, and your vehicle should be the least of your worries. That’s why Chevrolet, your Chevrolet dealer and GM Financial are here and committed to helping you in any way we can – from answering your questions to servicing your vehicle and everything in-between.
> 
> First Responders Discount
> A helping hand to heroes. -
> ...


What a joke I’ve had nothing but problems from my Cruze since purchasing it! The dealership has canceled several appointments, said my 36,000 mile bumper to bumper warranty was no good since it was n an accident before I purchased it. My car has made a noise since I got it with 15k miles nope nothing they can do! My 36,000 k miles expired during the pandemic and they were overbooked and couldn’t get it in so now at 38k miles my check engine light is on dealership says it’s the maf sensor sell me 160 maf sensor it’s changed still code p1101. Tell dealership that wasn’t the problem try to return the part NOPE it’s been used they refuse return. My car has started losing power at take off now. Fml seriously considering consulting a lawyer at this point


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

GM is surely helping me.....by sending me unrelenting mail regarding buying a new vehicle.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Joshua1979 said:


> Just found out My 2 children have been diagnosed with Covid-19.https://paypall.me/pools/c/8ujipJ9yKW


You want money from us at a time when we all are suffering? Sure I hope your kids will be ok, this was all avoidable


----------

